# Getting a server to work without monitor, keyboard or mouse

## audiodef

EDIT: New approach. I've narrowed down the problem to this computer not working when there is no keyboard or monitor plugged in (not sure if a mouse is a factor since there is no Xorg on this machine). Since I don't have the means to leave a monitor permanently attached to this machine, and since, while I can leave a keyboard and mouse plugged into it, I'd rather not, why would a computer crash without keyboard, monitor or mouse plugged into it and what can I do to prevent such a crash from happening? This machine is a server I can administer via ssh. I just want it to sit there on its own. It works perfectly with a monitor and keyboard plugged in and I'm doing stuff right on it and not via ssh. While the monitor and keyboard are plugged in, ssh and everything else works fine as well. 

----------- original post: ----------------

I'm not sure if this is the most appropriate forum; however, what I need to fix involves networking. 

I recently set up an older machine with Gentoo to act as a small server for my local network. Right now, it's hosting chat software and my localhost copy of my web site. On boot, it seems to be hit-or-miss about staying online. It's not connected to a keyboard, mouse and monitor and should not need to be because I can administer it via ssh when it's working correctly. When it does appear to be online, it sometimes disconnects and of course I cannot see why because it's not connected to a monitor. I therefore have to manually power it off and reboot it. Sometimes it will just work all day the way it should. 

All my machines are connected to a router, which is connected to a DSL modem. I don't think any of the hardware is a problem, since no other machine has any issues staying connected. 

This is frustrating, so I'd appreciate any help. I'll post whatever logs and info you ask for.

----------

## nativemad

A real mad solution that comes to my mind is beep or eject...   :Wink: 

Just to find out if you have really a kernel-oops, you could do some loop like ejecting the cdrom-tray every 5 minutes (from cron or a shell script). Or just beep once in a while... If that does disappear with the network, i would tend to say that something is wrong with the kernel and you probably have to see it somehow (plug a monitor or use a serial console).

----------

## audiodef

There's a new kernel bump, so I'm going to try that, and then emerge -e world because I just switched gcc-config. Leave overnight, check in the morning, and see what the doctor says.   :Razz: 

I like the CD tray idea, though. Maybe I'll use it as a practical joke on my GF. Since I'm the evil admin in my house, I'm sure I'll get my 7 laughs before I tell her I did it on purpose.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

